# Sknkwrx 2011 tts



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Thought I would just keep a thread here introducing myself and keeping track of mods and how the car is doing so on. 2011 Ibis White Prestige TTS Picked it up 3/18/11 traded my 2008 R32. So far in love with the Audi. 

*Ordered TTRS spoiler today. 
*APR stage I 93 oct flashed 3/23/2011 holy fack! :laugh: 
*tints done! 
*shopping wheels 
*plate delete coming soon 
*HPA DSG flash when possible


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome brotha :thumbup:


----------



## McTTS (Mar 25, 2010)

I have same car and live in Glenview. Welcome to the club!


----------



## motoballer21 (Apr 20, 2010)

im in schaumburg with an Ibis white


----------



## McTTS (Mar 25, 2010)

Do you plan to go wothout front plate in Illinois? Don't park at O'Hare!


----------



## motoballer21 (Apr 20, 2010)

Yea I went no front plate for about 6 months, 2 parking tickets later in chicago I now have a front plate... yay...


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Thanks guys, 2 more Ibis great now I have to sell it or paint it purple  I only run a front plate on my 4Runner never get hasseled in the Gallardo but my R32 used to get hit when parked in the city sometimes. Oh well. Any mods to your cars?


----------



## motoballer21 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well you have better luck than me! I have APR Stage II, Full Milltek Exhaust, Couple sets of wheels (currently running black 19" ASA wheels), oh and a small Ducati Indianapolis window sticker  lol Have some pics on my photobucket 
http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/motoballer46/yup/


----------



## McTTS (Mar 25, 2010)

motoballer21 said:


> Well you have better luck than me! I have APR Stage II, Full Milltek Exhaust, Couple sets of wheels (currently running black 19" ASA wheels), oh and a small Ducati Indianapolis window sticker  lol Have some pics on my photobucket
> http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t305/motoballer46/yup/


 Love your bucket. Fan of your White Walls! Bet that looks cool runnin'!


----------



## McTTS (Mar 25, 2010)

SKNKWRX said:


> Thanks guys, 2 more Ibis great now I have to sell it or paint it purple  I only run a front plate on my 4Runner never get hasseled in the Gallardo but my R32 used to get hit when parked in the city sometimes. Oh well. Any mods to your cars?


 Yeah, but you got back-up sensors with your 2011!


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Great ride! Do have the "S" button on the console or the Shock Symbol button? Need to hear about the difference. Congrats and Happy Modding.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Fissues said:


> Great ride! Do have the "S" button on the console or the Shock Symbol button? Need to hear about the difference. Congrats and Happy Modding.


 Its the S button for magride steering and throttle response. You definately notice the change in steering and ride firmness. Not driving the motor too hard right now so dont feel the throttle response changes. Going to APR flash by this weekend hopefully so that will all change as well.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Excellent!!! APR is sweet! I have the 100 octane and its stupid fast. Also good to know about yer button. In'08 when I got my TTS only the magride was available. Wonder if we can Vagcom it or whatnot? There has to be a way to get the steering response stiffened up. I have already Vagcomed the S5 to do it. It didn't come with that option.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Got the APR 93 oct flash done and wow what a differance.


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

Fissues said:


> Excellent!!! APR is sweet! I have the 100 octane and its stupid fast. Also good to know about yer button. In'08 when I got my TTS only the magride was available. Wonder if we can Vagcom it or whatnot? There has to be a way to get the steering response stiffened up. I have already Vagcomed the S5 to do it. It didn't come with that option.


 perhaps rosstech would no more about changing the steering response and perhaps also throttle response. id like to no also!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Got my tints done today, car looks almost as good as me


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Tint on white is a winning combo. Either on sunglasses or an Ibis TT. Got some mean ass aviators with mirrored tint on white metal, to make the cops who pull me feel at ease you know....


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

*HOT SEX!* My TTRS wing arrived today. Now the annoying process of getting it painted and installed.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

SKNKWRX said:


> Got my tints done today, car looks almost as good as me


You are might fine looking for a reptile. But I'd watch out for that human on your left. He might try and turn you into stew.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

SoSuMi said:


> You are might fine looking for a reptile. But I'd watch out for that human on your left. He might try and turn you into stew.


Guy tried to make a belt and wallet out of me but I was too fast for him with my APR upgrade.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Couple online scores today, ECS Tuning wheels spacers 8mm front 10.5mm rear, Forge diverter valve, rear plate LEDs and an OSIR boost gauge mount from BFI. Also had my TTRS wing on this week. Front plate delete is in the mail and I think I am going to have my factory wheels resprayed a matte gold like a WRX since I want something differant and cant find wheels I like to fir the car.

Pics for views.


















woof


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

did you notcie any difference with the forge dv? any more sound? etc. 

also 

do the 10.5 mm's rub??


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

janjan said:


> did you notcie any difference with the forge dv? any more sound? etc.
> 
> also
> 
> do the 10.5 mm's rub??


I only ordered the items today havent recieved or installed them. I will post up reviews when I do.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

janjan said:


> ... do the 10.5 mm's rub??


My money is on yes ... I had 10 mm spacers with OEM 19's (OEM suspension height) and had minor rubbing in the rear. I didnt bother grinding down the tabs as I sold the wheels and spacers to make way for a 12 lb per corner weight savings. The new setup (18 x 8.5 ET 35 w/ 245's) will arrive next week and since they're the equivalent setup of the OEM 19's, time will tell if the tab will need trimming ...


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

If the rubbing is a problem that a fender screw mod cant fix I will move the 8mms to the rear and get 6mm for the front.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

SKNKWRX said:


> If the rubbing is a problem that a fender screw mod cant fix I will move the 8mms to the rear and get 6mm for the front.


Good plan :thumbup: BTW, its not a screw like in the A4 so a little extra effort is required (grinding or cutting).


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Plate delete on FTW.


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> Plate delete on FTW.


Ooooo I like I like!!!!!


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

SKNKWRX said:


> I think I am going to have my factory wheels resprayed a matte gold like a WRX since I want something differant and cant find wheels I like to fir the car.



Dear god don't ruin a beautiful, classy car with something obnoxious like that..


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

caj1 said:


> Dear god don't ruin a beautiful, classy car with something obnoxious like that..


Exatly the reaction I am hoping for at least 50% of the time, though I am now not spraying my factory wheels I custom ordered them instead. In matte gold. Hate on haters!


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

SKNKWRX said:


> Exatly the reaction I am hoping for at least 50% of the time, though I am now not spraing my factory wheels I custom ordered them instead. In matte gold. Hate on haters!


Two words. Gold badges. (well, it ain't my car! ) :laugh::laugh:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Anybody who doesnt think something like this looks good is delusional.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

SKNKWRX said:


> Anybody who doesnt think something like this looks good is delusional.


Ahem!! 'Tis black, my man...... Oh, but if course it would be! Fastest and Bestest...... eace:


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

SKNKWRX said:


> Anybody who doesnt think something like this looks good is delusional.


You're right, my bad.. I see that setup everywhere.

If you're looking to draw attention to yourself I guess that would be a fine choice.. :beer:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

caj1 said:


> You're right, my bad.. I see that setup everywhere.
> 
> If you're looking to draw attention to yourself I guess that would be a fine choice.. :beer:


Everyone has silver grey or black wheels these days. I know it isnt for everyone but I hardly think the car will be ruined, and I am not everyone.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

kendoist4162 said:


> Ahem!! 'Tis black, my man...... Oh, but if course it would be! Fastest and Bestest...... eace:


I think you and I should just race to let you prove your theory.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:beer::beer:


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

SKNKWRX

If/when the weather breaks around here, I'm considering going to the drag strip (for the first time) as I would like to know what kind of performance I'm actually getting with that APR 93 octane reflash. The car sure feels quicker.

Any idea of what kind of 1/4 mile times your TTS is getting at this point?


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

This car looks terrible


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Av. said:


> This car looks terrible


Thanks for checking in! :thumbup:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Av. said:


> This car looks terrible


Well its better than your baby blue 3 door PT Cruiser.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

SoSuMi said:


> SKNKWRX
> 
> If/when the weather breaks around here, I'm considering going to the drag strip (for the first time) as I would like to know what kind of performance I'm actually getting with that APR 93 octane reflash. The car sure feels quicker.
> 
> Any idea of what kind of 1/4 mile times your TTS is getting at this point?


I think APR claims in the 12s but I honestly have no idea. Never really car too much about 0-60 or 1/4 miles times just how much it makes me smile.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I think the gold will look beast.

And why don't you start picking on the big boys there? Black remains fastest


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

caj1 said:


> Thanks for checking in! :thumbup:








SKNKWRX said:


> Well its better than your baby blue 3 door PT Cruiser.


Best color


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

SKNKWRX said:


> I think APR claims in the 12s but I honestly have no idea. Never really car too much about 0-60 or 1/4 miles times just how much it makes me smile.


Well, if the stage one really does result in a sub 13 sec run, that's pretty impressive. I'm hesitant to do a drag strip run primarily due to the stress on the engine and drive train. I wonder if any other posters here have done some runs with the stage one tune?

Anyhow getting around 320 smooth hp outta a two liter engine is mighty nice.


----------



## wdninja (Jan 30, 2011)

wouldnt do gold to my own car, but i think it'll look pretty clean on yours. good job for doing something a little different!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Alva has run on stage II + meth; was in low 12s last I heard.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

and yes, his car is black.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

NeverOEM said:


> Alva has run on stage II + meth; was in low 12s last I heard.


And that's a very big step up from a stage I tune. It seems unlikely that a mere stage one could get under 13. Someone wanna be my sponsor?:laugh:


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

why not sawblades?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

abeR said:


> why not sawblades?


Im just not even close to that cool.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Got my sexy J-Caps on today.

Before










After


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Installed but not hooked up Podi guage in OSIR pod.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Speaking of boost, what does the stock motor run? APR's stage 1, 2, etc?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Speaking of boost, what does the stock motor run? APR's stage 1, 2, etc?


I think around 17-18 stock and 21-22 on APR stage I 93 octane.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Color matched my engine cover today for more Stormtrooper-ness


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

SKNKWRX said:


> I think around 17-18 stock and 21-22 on APR stage I 93 octane.


those numbers seem a little high to me.


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

likewise....


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

NeverOEM said:


> those numbers seem a little high to me.


Was just a quick google search so might not be correct.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I could be wrong; just seems odd at first glance.


On a different note, the engine cover looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

NeverOEM said:


> those numbers seem a little high to me.


Not sure about APR but MTM hits those numbers. I too understood stock boost peaked at 17 psi. My boost gauge wasn't installed until after chipping so dunno for sure.

Engine cover looks great and white is definitely the best colour :beer:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

Stevelev said:


> white is defnitely the best colour :beer:


someone is definitely on some hallucinogens/psychedelics


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

NeverOEM said:


> someone is definitely on some hallucinogens/psychedelics


Yep, Blue is clearly the wisest choice for this car.


----------



## PBrotz (Dec 16, 2010)

Sigh, the guys are the dealership told me red was the fastest.. Who do I believe


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

PBrotz said:


> Sigh, the guys are the dealership told me red was the fastest.. Who do I believe


Red must be fastest as its pulled over by police more often than any other colour ... 

Truth is that you cant go wrong with any colour on this car :thumbup:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

NeverOEM said:


> someone is definitely on some hallucinogens/psychedelics


DUH the good ones! Ever hear the song white rabbit?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

SKNKWRX said:


> DUH the good ones! Ever hear the song white rabbit?


LOL That would be a 60's song by Jefferson Airplane ...


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

So, if you're going with a stormtrooper theme, maybe black wheels instead of gold (C3PO) ones? 
Black would look shweeeeeet !


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

kendoist4162 said:


> So, if you're going with a stormtrooper theme, maybe black wheels instead of gold (C3PO) ones?
> Black would look shweeeeeet !


Tired of white cars with black wheels its done to death. Plus my G has black wheels. Maybe purple wheels..or turquoise.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

I was explaining the forum to my daughter (8) and she said, "Well, what about white?" 
PITA to clean, but it would look kickin'!! :thumbup: "from the mouths of babes..."


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

kendoist4162 said:


> I was explaining the forum to my daughter (8) and she said, "Well, what about white?"
> PITA to clean, but it would look kickin'!! :thumbup: "from the mouths of babes..."


'Ol girl knows whats up. :thumbup:


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

SKNKWRX said:


> Tired of white cars with black wheels its done to death. Plus my G has black wheels. Maybe purple wheels..or turquoise.


I do love purple.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> Tired of white cars with black wheels its done to death. Plus my G has black wheels. Maybe purple wheels..or turquoise.


I agree.....and some wheel choices are way over done.....there isn't much out there that is unique, clean, and fits properly.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

SKNKWRX said:


> 'Ol girl knows whats up. :thumbup:


LUV that signature!!!! THAT'S some @$$ kickin'! (sayeth the guy previously from CLE...):laugh::laugh:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Just ran my car through Tail of the Dragon then down to SoWo and hitthe Cherohala Skyway on the way back. All I can say about these drives is epic. I no longer want to drive a car around Chicago anymore it is ruined.


















Running TOD with the Forge TTS


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

So how was the SoWo?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Looks like fun....:laugh:


Does Forge have many locations? I thought they were in Orlando?


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

now I'm really pissed I missed that show.


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

We need to have this in OZ !!!!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

LongviewTx said:


> So how was the SoWo?


A really good time maybe 2000 cars the town was overwhelmed



GaBoYnFla said:


> Looks like fun....:laugh:
> 
> 
> Does Forge have many locations? I thought they were in Orlando?


I dont know they were one of the main even sponsors so they had a large presence there



NeverOEM said:


> now I'm really pissed I missed that show.


you missed a good one the small setting and the mtn drives made it a really good time


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

I was there last year.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

NeverOEM said:


> I was there last year.


I wasn't there either year damn it. I was at Wuste last year and there was around 500 cars from all over the US, but that show is bonkers. Id love to go one year. Lucky you mate!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

iModTTS said:


> I wasn't there either year damn it. I was at Wuste last year and there was around 500 cars from all over the US, but that show is bonkers. Id love to go one year. Lucky you mate!


APR should make it happen as your driving one of their 'Halo Cars' lol. Seriously I cannot gush enough about the driving there it was like being in a video game.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

iModTTS said:


> I wasn't there either year damn it. I was at Wuste last year and there was around 500 cars from all over the US, but that show is bonkers. Id love to go one year. Lucky you mate!


see you at wuste this year?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

RSB got installed today....


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

SKNKWRX said:


> RSB got installed today....


That must be the super soft setting !


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> That must be the super soft setting !


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

Let us know how it goes? I looked at the pic and thought...he has 3 holes for adjustment...mine only had two....then I realized it wasn't connected yet.:banghead:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Its set on clanker in that pic. I did put it on the soft setting. havent really gone around a corner hard yet.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> Its set on clanker in that pic. I did put it on the soft setting. havent really gone around a corner hard yet.




Did you do the install? I went full stiff.....and actually since I did both bars, would like even larger rear bar....suits my driving style.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Did you do the install? I went full stiff.....and actually since I did both bars, would like even larger rear bar....suits my driving style.


And get my hands dirty? Heavens no. Actually shop did the install for free since I had to make a second trip when the wrong bar was sent last week.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> And get my hands dirty? Heavens no. Actually shop did the install for free since I had to make a second trip when the wrong bar was sent last week.


And ruin a manicure? I clean cars but don't wrench them except for cleaning....removing wheels, minor panels, etc.... So to clarify my previous comment....I didn't install both bars, I had both bars installed.....I had my nail done this week.....prob 4 or 5th time in my life.....and I just turned 50!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

GaBoYnFla said:


> And ruin a manicure? I clean cars but don't wrench them except for cleaning....removing wheels, minor panels, etc.... So to clarify my previous comment....I didn't install both bars, I had both bars installed.....I had my nail done this week.....prob 4 or 5th time in my life.....and I just turned 50!


Manicures??? :facepalm: 

Mate you're making me regret buying an Audi TT !!! hahaha :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

SKNKWRX said:


> Its set on clanker in that pic. I did put it on the soft setting. havent really gone around a corner hard yet.


I knew that ... So any feedback at this point ? In a previous car, I did the same thing and quickly decided that I shoulda just gone full stiff. With my TTS, I went to the stiffest setting and frankly, the difference from stock really isnt earth shattering ...


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> I knew that ... So any feedback at this point ? In a previous car, I did the same thing and quickly decided that I shoulda just gone full stiff. With my TTS, I went to the stiffest setting and frankly, the difference from stock really isnt earth shattering ...


You mean the difference between stock setting and stiff on the new bar or stock vs aftermarket bar?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

I was suggesting the difference between the OEM bar and the Neuspeed on stiff is not earth shattering. There was a more noticeable change in my B7 S4 Avant with the H-sport RS4 RSB. Its amazing that some will suggest a matching aftermarket front bar is needed to ensure safety (ie: Hotchkis) but I've never swapped ends using just an aftermarket RSB. Although I've tried matched h-sports in the past, dialing out understeer is my main motive for this type of mod and adding a stiffer front reduces this benefit.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

joshsmith said:


> Manicures??? :facepalm:
> 
> Mate you're making me regret buying an Audi TT !!! hahaha :laugh::laugh:


Manicures are required when I drive my fancy car around fancy town in my fancy pants.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

To get your hair done....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

SKNKWRX said:


> Manicures are required when I drive my fancy car around fancy town in my fancy pants.





kendoist4162 said:


> To get your hair done....:laugh::laugh:


LOL!!!! :laugh::laugh: 

@ kendoist4162 - I was going to write the EXACT same thing! Spooky TT connection right there hahah


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

kendoist4162 said:


> To get your hair done....:laugh::laugh:


Nooo...to get my Hurr Did mkay.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Finally took the time to figure this out today...now I can go snowboarding lol. Maybe I will get a bike holder.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Pretty car....not sure about the roof rack...they are popular and if you angle your surf board just right, the car can fly!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Pretty car....not sure about the roof rack...they are popular and if you angle your surf board just right, the car can fly!


I will need it for snowboarding in winter. Just never took the time to figure out how it mounts. After I hear how much wind noise it makes later today I will remove it. 4Runner carries my bikes in summer but I wont drive it in snow so the TTS has to carrs boards.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Evoms installed today.....piece is decently designed was pretty dissapointed that it came with no instructions or even a diagram, just a box of parts and a bag of screws and clamps. Also evoms website is clearly designed by people from the IRS, I called asking for instructions saying multiple times 2011 TTS they sent me instructions for a MKI TT then didnt answer the phone anymore. Thankfully I have a brain.


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)

looks good. I want to get one for the R but currently saving for other goodies :laugh:


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Nice install skills. I tried to fit my V Flow recently, but the european cars seem to be slightly different. I'm waiting for Evoms to get back to me now, i've proposed that they modify the RHS rear corner a bit then it should fit all TT's. Current design interferes with a big fat wire coming out of the fuse box on ours.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

OH SNAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Eat your heart out Mr T.


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)

:beer: can't wait to see 'em on the car.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

werk, du it.


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

Noice! Trow dem on dood! :thumbup:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

That's hot! 

Looking forward to seeing pics of them on the car


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Welcome to the dopeness...........


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)

I like :thumbup:


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)




----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Looks good....do you remember Rocstock Capri's from the late 70's? Reminds me of that...they came in white with gold or black with gold...I loved those cars. This car is unique in the same way they were.....


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Looks good....do you remember Rocstock Capri's from the late 70's? Reminds me of that...they came in white with gold or black with gold...I loved those cars. This car is unique in the same way they were.....


I do remember those lol. I like the throwback feeling of the gold. Alot of early 80s cars had it.


----------



## xBassi (May 26, 2011)

thats super sexy. u guys think that gold would look on a red tt?


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

That. Looks. SWEEEEEEEETTT

I never liked gold wheels unless it was on a WRX or STI, butt this looks real good! 

Awesome choice


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

needsgoldmirrors


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

Needs more gold!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

Here's what you need next - some bigger stoppers!


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

it looks good; color may be a shade or two too dark though, but that's a small complaint:thumbup:


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I am thinking of getting Forgestars, what size and offset are these? Also where did you get them?

Looks Great

I am thinking of going with the Bronze on Ibis White


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

NeverOEM said:


> it looks good; color may be a shade or two too dark though, but that's a small complaint:thumbup:


My phone camera is causing htem to look dark.



GERMANCARMAN said:


> I am thinking of getting Forgestars, what size and offset are these? Also where did you get them?
> 
> Looks Great
> 
> I am thinking of going with the Bronze on Ibis White




I got them from Forgestar call Peter. they are 19X9 et44


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

SKNKWRX said:


> I got them from Forgestar call Peter. they are 19X9 et44


Do they sit flush or out futher than the guard? Just trying to figure out offset for a set of wheels i'm thinking of buying.
Cheers


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

SKNKWRX said:


> My phone camera is causing htem to look dark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry one more quick question if you do not mind, did you get them with tires and TPM's or did you just order the rims and add them later? Based on your initial picture I am assuming you did them after, but wanted to make sure.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

MaXius said:


> Do they sit flush or out futher than the guard? Just trying to figure out offset for a set of wheels i'm thinking of buying.
> Cheers



They are not quite flush with the fender arch a bit inside still and no rubbing



GERMANCARMAN said:


> Sorry one more quick question if you do not mind, did you get them with tires and TPM's or did you just order the rims and add them later? Based on your initial picture I am assuming you did them after, but wanted to make sure.



I ordered them and put the Toyos on that came on the stock wheels. The Discount Tire that installed them neglected to install TPMS sensors as I asked them to so now I have a low tires warning. Havent gona back to complain yet.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

I will vag com them away for 1 g unit ride?


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> They are not quite flush with the fender arch a bit inside still and no rubbing


Pics! Shooting down the sides.....please!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Pics! Shooting down the sides.....please!


Best I have until I become less lazy.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Aren't the stock wheels 19x9 50 et? They fit the fenders as long as there is no rubbing at all....your lowered?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Aren't the stock wheels 19x9 50 et? They fit the fenders as long as there is no rubbing at all....your lowered?


I am not lowered there is no rubbing stock is 19X9 et52


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> I am not lowered there is no rubbing stock is 19X9 et52


Esp the rear looks lowered on your car....wonder if it's the gap-offset making it look that way. I wouldn't mind a tad more offset but I've never used spacers and not really sure they are good for the car?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> I got them from Forgestar call Peter. they are 19X9 et44


:thumbup: Peter is the longtime homie even though he is LA. He's had a few Audis as well so he knows what up, LOL!

CONTACT:
[email protected]


SKNKWRX, Gold is deff befitting of the ibis TTS. Good job dude!


----------



## jamminman (Mar 21, 2010)

Have the same wheels in brushed finish. Even with rolling the front fenders and trimming that ridiculous piece in the rear wheel well, I still had rubbing with 255/35-19 Yokohama Advan Neova's. Sent the wheels back and they planned several mm off the inside of the wheel to decrease the offset. Rubbing went away . . . but haven't been on the track yet.

Sknkwrx, you're seriously getting no rubbing even with no fender mods? Surprised. The rubbing I had was driving me nuts. Would've shredded the tires on the track.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Esp the rear looks lowered on your car....wonder if it's the gap-offset making it look that way. I wouldn't mind a tad more offset but I've never used spacers and not really sure they are good for the car?


Cant find hubcentric spacers under 10mm, was my understanding that with 10mm or more you would rub. 



iModTTS said:


> :thumbup: Peter is the longtime homie even though he is LA. He's had a few Audis as well so he knows what up, LOL!
> 
> CONTACT:
> [email protected]
> ...


Thanks Jason were all chasing you thats for sure. 



jamminman said:


> Have the same wheels in brushed finish. Even with rolling the front fenders and trimming that ridiculous piece in the rear wheel well, I still had rubbing with 255/35-19 Yokohama Advan Neova's. Sent the wheels back and they planned several mm off the inside of the wheel to decrease the offset. Rubbing went away . . . but haven't been on the track yet.
> 
> Sknkwrx, you're seriously getting no rubbing even with no fender mods? Surprised. The rubbing I had was driving me nuts. Would've shredded the tires on the track.


What was the offset on your forgestars, I thought you had et42? I went with 8mm more backspacing to avoid rubbing.


----------



## GERMANCARMAN (Jul 22, 2002)

I would love to see a picture of Bronze on Ibis White, anyone with Photo-shop skills????


----------



## jamminman (Mar 21, 2010)

What was the offset on your forgestars, I thought you had et42? I went with 8mm more backspacing to avoid rubbing.[/QUOTE]

Funny thing, they never told me what the offset was and (stupid me) I never asked until after I got the wheels. They rubbed like crazy right away. I assumed they would get it right if they knew the make and model and I was using a stock sized tire. I was told they were et42 but who knows. Whenever I measured them it seemed way off that. Glad the et44 is workin' for ya. Wouldn't think 2mm would make that much difference. If you get a pit of rubbing in the twisties or on the track rolling the front fenders and trimming the rear should take care of it. Color looks great! Normally I don't like that color-too much contrast. Against the white it works fantastic though.

Peter may be your homie, Jason, but "customer service" ain't his middle name. Lots of unreturned calls and emails and lots of excuses. That being said, he did eventually plane down the wheels and I do love 'em. So, I'd still highly recommend the Forgestar.


----------



## OC=OrangeCrush (Jan 26, 2011)

*Gold wheels*

It took a little bit of time to get used to the gold wheels, but the more I look at this the more I like it! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

OC=OrangeCrush said:


> It took a little bit of time to get used to the gold wheels, but the more I look at this the more I like it! :thumbup::thumbup:


This inspiration has been sitting on various shelves for 10 years.


----------



## Fissues (Nov 6, 2008)

*Nice Wheels*

http://www.tt-forum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=223530


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

LOL haters gonna hate. :heart:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Ordered my TTRS grill yesterday went with the aluminum trimmed one as opposed to all black.


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> Ordered my TTRS grill yesterday went with the aluminum trimmed one as opposed to all black.


I love the post on the UK forum where the dude said he thinks anything that isn't OEM looks terrible. Sorry buddy, but you are a narrow minded kook who sees the world through homogenized glasses. I can't stand people with narrow minded points of view. No color, just black and white. Sad really. 

In other news where did you get the TTRS grille? I wanna dunk that munk too. :beer:


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

iModTTS said:


> I love the post on the UK forum where the dude said he thinks anything that isn't OEM looks terrible. Sorry buddy, but you are a narrow minded kook who sees the world through homogenized glasses. I can't stand people with narrow minded points of view. No color, just black and white. Sad really.
> 
> In other news where did you get the TTRS grille? I wanna dunk that munk too. :beer:


LOL was that in referance to my car? The UK forum is a weird place, more active than here but kind of funky in their views. I am not worried about the judgements of a population that drinks warm beer and doesnt know what a dentist is. I found one on ebay 85$ cheaper than OEMPLUS says OEM new in the box so hopefully thats what it is. Think I am going to debadge when I install the grill also leaving just the rings.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> LOL. I am not worried about the judgements of a population that drinks warm beer and doesnt know what a dentist is.



Right.....Jeremy Claskson won't bleach his nasty yellow teeth....and he's on TV! :screwy: Warm:beer:

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

GaBoYnFla said:


> Right.....Jeremy Claskson won't bleach his nasty yellow teeth....and he's on TV! :screwy: Warm:beer:
> 
> :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


Most english folks are cool, I think that one was a pikey. :wave:


----------



## jamminman (Mar 21, 2010)

Brits ain't gonna stroke your ego or keep quiet to not offend. If they don't like it, they're gonna tell ya. They won't be asses about it, but they won't pull a punch. Different culture. It's OK, you'll live. It's their site iMod, not ours so they're entitled to their opinion.


----------



## ( . )( . )TTlovin (Jun 20, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Very Nice Bro!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Best TTS ever.


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

HERP


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Feeling loved!


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> Feeling loved!


 Nice......


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)

SO SRS


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Cortexiphan said:


> SO SRS


----------



## kaiTTS (Sep 24, 2011)

did you paint ur wing another color ?


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

kaiTTS said:


> did you paint ur wing another color ?


 Wing is carbon fiber. Friends are ridiculous lol.


----------



## elusiv3 (Apr 24, 2012)

nice line of mods done here.


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

Not sure it's the best TT-S ever Jason's was pretty cool and I think I may have more modifications already with shed loads to come. 

Not all people on the TTF are English most are British so a mix of a lot of different people, there are also a lot from Europe so quite a diverse bunch and certainly more going on over on there 

But what you have to remember is opinions are like arseholes some are nice and some are ****ty never sure which one your going to get


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)




----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

robokn said:


> Not sure it's the best TT-S ever Jason's was pretty cool and I think I may have more modifications already with shed loads to come.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Winning


----------



## Uncle Wiggley (Jan 25, 2007)

SKNKWRX said:


>


 Great shot:thumbup:


----------



## robokn (Aug 26, 2008)

mfbmike said:


>


 Means What exactly a little lost on your humour


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

Lulz!


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

robokn said:


> Means What exactly a little lost on your humour


 Inside joke from the MKV R32 forum where I hang out alot as that was my previous car and the people there are the bomb.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

SKNKWRX said:


> Inside joke from the MKV R32 forum where I hang out alot as that was my previous car and the people there are the bomb.


 I were one of them!


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)

Why hasn't this been posted here yet?


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)

I laughed way to hard at that ^


----------



## mfbmike (Feb 6, 2011)

Cortexiphan said:


> Why hasn't this been posted here yet?


 That picture gets me moist. Best TTS ever.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

abeR said:


>


 Epic I cannot wait for the photoshop 



mfbmike said:


> That picture gets me moist.


 That picture is moist lol.


----------

